# Malay/Indonesian (Jawi): Unknown text



## bakkah

Good Day

I am baffled with this script on the diagram. Any Assistance appreciated? 

Thanks in advance

Bakkah


----------



## fdb

It is Malay/Indonesian in Arabic script (also called Jawi). The ع with three dots is /ng/.


----------



## WannaBFluent

Could be Sri Lankan Moors' Arabic too.


----------



## samiarn

Yes , as my friends said , it is only Arabic letters , but not Arabic language though
 it may Persian or old Turkish also


----------



## fdb

May I repeat myself? It is not Persian, it is not old Turkish, it is not Sri Lankin Tamil, it is not Eskimo. It is Malay/Indonesian.


----------



## samiarn

We suggested what we knows ...I did not think that you are sure definitely that it is Malay

Anyway I think that you could be more delicate in speaking


----------



## WannaBFluent

fdb said:


> May I repeat myself? It is not Persian, it is not old Turkish, it is not Sri Lankin Tamil, it is not Eskimo. It is Malay/Indonesian.


I agree it can't be Persian nor Old Turkish. ع with 3 dots doesn't exist in Persian languages, even the derived ones like Urdu, Pashto or Dari. They do not have the ع with 3 dots.

I don't know who said Tamil? Tamil is a complete different alphabet...
I talked about Sri Lankan Moors, it is not Tamil.


----------



## fdb

The Sri Lankan "Moors" speak Tamil and write it with Arabic letters.


----------



## bakkah

Thanks for all the replies.

I think fdb is correct in this. This comes from a manuscript teaching all the forms of the Arabic verbs. The audience were South African from mostly Malay/Indonesian origin. This comes from an Introduction containing a mixture of Arabic, Afrikaans and now most likely confirmed Malay/Indonesian. The manuscript was discovered a few days ago ready for the rubbish heap until someone saw it. It appears to be over 100 years old.

Thanks again.


----------



## Delima

Yes it is malay that is written in arabic letters(jawi). Only the first line is arabic sentence (bismillah hirrahma nirrahim). However, it used the old way to spell malay words in arabic. So, it's quite hard to read for nowadays people. I cannot read the whole texts, only some of it.


----------

